# Digitalkameras bei Frost?



## Ralfi (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung im Umgang mit Digitalkameras bei Minustemperaturen?
Mal angenommen ich möchte in meinem nächsten Winterurlaub ein paar frostige Bilder machen. Was sagt eigentlich das LCD-Display dazu?

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Das-Em (19. Dezember 2003)

Habe ne Sony DSC-P72 und habe auch schon mal an frostigen Tagen frostige Aufnahmen gemacht, ohne Probleme, wenn Du nicht gerade in die Arktis reisen willst. Ich hatte meine ca. 5-6 Stunden draußen mit mir rumgetragen ohne groß eine schützende warme Hand drüber zu legen. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob das von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden ist.


----------



## t0ny (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
es sind mit meiner Digitalkamera (Kodak DX3500) auch noch keine Probleme bei Frost aufgetreten. Ich war da ca. 2h draußen und habe ständig fotografiert. (rausgekommen ist dabei übrigens dies hier: http://home.t-online.de/home/final_fantasy_8/winter/ ). Worauf du nur achten musst ist, dass du aus der Kälte nicht zu schnell ins warme Zimmer mit der Cam kommst, weil sich evt. Kondensationströpfchen bilden können.


----------



## Ralfi (23. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Hinweise.

Canon z.B. gibt für seine Kameras einen Einsatzbereich von 0 - 40°C an.
Wenn mir also das Display einfriert bleibe ich auf dem Schaden sitzen.
Aber wie es scheint, sind durchaus 'leichte' Minustemperaturen möglich.
Es ist ja schon beruhigend zu erfahren, dass sich noch niemand über eingefrorene Displays beklagt.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## jore (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

meine Kamera (Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ2) hat ohne Probleme -10°C ausgehalten. Allerdings war ich auch nur 1/2 Stunde bei dieser Kälte unterwegs (Iceworld in Lübeck - sehr zu empfehlen). Aber um die 0°C dürften auch ein paar Stunden kein Problem werden.


Gruss

jore


----------



## Nicki (17. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von t0ny _
> *(rausgekommen ist dabei übrigens dies hier: http://home.t-online.de/home/final_fantasy_8/winter/ ).  *



Ist das beabsichtigt, dass da keine normale Webseite aufgeht und man nur den Verzeichnispfad sieht?

Ansonsten sind da echt schöne Bilder dabei


----------



## IggyPop (28. Januar 2004)

Ich habe mit meiner Digi-Cam (Sony DSC-P92) problemlos Aufnahmen bei bis zu -28 Grad gemacht, ich konnte noch alles auf dem Display erkennen, nur die Bedienung war etwas schwierig (mit handschuhen unmöglich...). Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, und dies auch von anderen Fotografen gehört, dass der Akku bei niedrigen Temperaturen deutlich kürzer hält. 
In diesem Sinne: fröhliches Winterbildermachen!


----------



## Reginaminolta (1. März 2004)

*Ja, ich, leider*

Hallo,
ich habe meine Minolta Dimage 7 Hi wohl versehentlich unterkuehlt und jetzt ist sie funktionsunfaehig! Ich war in Russland draussen im Kalten und habe viele Aufnahmen gemacht.
Jetzt habe ich nur noch ein graues Display!

Ich laufe leider nicht immer mit einem Thermometer in der einen Hand und in der anderen die Kamera herum ;-))
Unter uns gesagt: es war eisig kalt in St.Petersburg an diesem Tag. Und die Gebrauchsanleitung lag natuerlich zuhause in Berlin im Warmen... Haette ich mir natuerlich vorher nochmals dahingehend ansehen muessen:
Betriebstemperatur: 0 - 40 Grad!
Also nur etwas fuer die Tropen, nicht fuer Russland, keine Chance auf dem russischen Markt.
Ich habe einige Fotos gemacht, bis dann ploetzlich nichts mehr moeglich war, denn das Display war nur noch ein grauer Streifenhaufen. 
Ich habe erst jetzt nach meiner Rueckkehr eben die vorhandenen Fotos von der Karte heruntergeladen und ansehenen. Ein nur kleiner Trost, dass sie nicht verlorengegangen sind.
Also ein Wasserschaden war es - denke ich - wohl eher nicht, sondern ein Eisschaden, sozusagen schockgefrostet.
Und die Frage waere, ob so etwas bei der Reparatur erkannt werden kann?
Ich habe die Kamera gerade damals zur 300 Jahr-Feier St.Petersburgs gekauft und hoffte natuerlich, damit auch im Winter fotografieren zu koennen.

Wer hat dazu eine hilfreiche Idee?
Was kann eine moegliche Reparatur kosten?

Ist eine Reparatur ueberhaupt moeglich?

Und was ist im Grunde defekt?

Bitte um Rat!

Und Dank im voraus!

Viele Gruesse

Reginaminolta


----------



## Reginaminolta (3. März 2004)

*Bitte um Antworten*

Ich wuerde mich freuen, hier in diesem Forum Antworten erhalten zu koennen auf meine Fragen und dieses extreme Problem oder Hinweise...

Gruss


Reginaminolta


----------



## Reginaminolta (3. März 2004)

*LCD*

Einige Fragen:

Bei welchen Temperaturen frieren denn LCD Displays ein?
Und wenn sie wirklich einfrieren  sollten, warum tauen sie nicht wieder auf, wenn die Temperatur wieder ansteigt?
Ist dieser Prozess nicht irreversibel?

Wer kann hier Informationen liefern?

Gruss und Dank im voraus


Reginaminolta


----------



## Reginaminolta (3. März 2004)

*Gefrierpunkt*

Ich bin ja technisch nur Laie, aber wie Wasser normalerweise bei Null Grad einfriert (OK, es gibt Ausnahmen und bestimmte Bedingungen, bei denen es anders ist), so muesste doch rein physikalisch fuer ein Display auch ein bestimmter fixierbarer Gefrierpunkt existieren, fuer den dann Minolta ja auch nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden kann. Denn Physik ist nunmal Physik!

Aber nach den Erfahrungsberichten anderer, kann dieser Gefrierpunkt ja wohl offensichtlich nicht bei Null Grad liegen! Es liegt demnach tiefer, aber wo?

Reginaminolta


----------

